# 613 originals



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

Looking at a new alternative for transfers. Anyone have any experience with a company called 613 originals out of New Jersey. Just looking for feedback on their product quality.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I've ordered from them. You'll get your shipment faster than I got mine. 


Transfers are comparable to F&M.


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info. As long as I'm looking for alternatives how satisfied have you been with F&M.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

oldstunt said:


> Thanks for the info. As long as I'm looking for alternatives how satisfied have you been with F&M.



They're great for the money. White ink seems to crack more than other suppliers. 

Other colors become harder to apply the older the transfers are. I compensate by increasing time and temperature. Not an issue if your pressing them fresh- all at the same time. Bigger issue if they're at least a year old.


----------



## 613OriginalsRick (Sep 17, 2018)

oldstunt said:


> Looking at a new alternative for transfers. Anyone have any experience with a company called 613 originals out of New Jersey. Just looking for feedback on their product quality.


We do offer Free Samples of all our products, I would be happy to send you a pack or help you navigate to the request form on our website.


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Have already gotten a sample from your company and it came very quickly. Have pressed them on some sample shirts. Just doing my homework before I sent customers out the door.


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

I just did 30 shirts with transfers from 613. Loved the way they felt after pressing. I don't have any info on how they wash. I will probably use them again!


----------



## mnobbe (May 6, 2015)

I'm excited to find this info as I have used F&M for a few years now. They are great at what they do, but not so much with communication. I'm always open to new great companies. I just ordered samples from 613! Just wish they were closer to Indiana for faster shipping.


----------



## 613OriginalsRick (Sep 17, 2018)

mnobbe said:


> Just wish they were closer to Indiana for faster shipping.


Two day shipping isn't too bad!


----------



## JIMB408 (Apr 25, 2010)

to mnobbe: these guys are in the Chicago area - probably 1 day to you . . . https://www.howardct.com/


----------



## mnobbe (May 6, 2015)

Two days is not bad, I agree. I have used Howard and yes they are a 1 day ship and are great. The 613 Originals is much better for the 1-2 color pricing. I just ordered from 613 so I'm excited to check out my prints. They have a Metallic Gold that I'm very excited about!


----------



## CGood (Jun 26, 2018)

I prefer 613's varsity transfers to F&M, they don't feel as thick and they have a little more stretch to them. The classic transfers are awesome for light colored garments too, but the darker garments bleed through quite a bit (to be expected).


----------



## sslover85 (Jul 29, 2014)

The owner of 613 originals was the original owner of F&M. He sold the company 5 or so years ago and had to wait 5 years because of an agreement before he could start another business.


----------



## CGood (Jun 26, 2018)

Also thought I should add that my experience with their customer service support team has been great the two times I have had to talk to them.


----------



## 613OriginalsRick (Sep 17, 2018)

CGood said:


> Also thought I should add that my experience with their customer service support team has been great the two times I have had to talk to them.


We aim to please! Thanks for the praise, customer service needs to ride shotgun again!


----------



## gulfsidebill (Feb 28, 2019)

FYI...Once upon a time 613 founders/owners, Frank & Michele (F&M) owned F&M Expressions 
In my humble opinion 613 screen prints the best 15 cent plastisol transfers available, however 15 cent transfers aren't always the best value. Do your homework... Speaking from 45+ year of industry/decorating experience. Good Luck and Keep On Pressing!


----------



## 613OriginalsRick (Sep 17, 2018)

I just noticed you mention a bleed on dark garments with Classic formula, that formula does not contain dye blockers so you may have bleed on 50/50 dark garments, my Varsity formula, has a dye blocker, try that one out next time! Nearly identical pricing!


----------

